# help! dilema over pets



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey I would love to know what peoples experiences have been in bringing pets into spain.

I might be moving to spain in September and there are only afew things that are stoping my mind from fully endorsing tbe move, one bieng my pets. I have four cats, one is sadly not going to be with us much longer anyway as she is older but the tbree remaining cats are young. I don't feel right about rehoming them 
but I also dont feel like they would settle in spain, especially since they would have to go outside and we are potentially going to be living in an apartment block. 

If anybody has been through this I would love to know your opinions on the matter, and how the moving process was for you.


----------



## geordieboi (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi. I can't comment on bringing cats to Spain as I brought my dog last year. I was very anxious about bringing her and the processes to go through. Thankfully I had a very good vet who was completely up to speed with the requirements. Also the airline I used put me in touch with a very good transport firm who arranged everything other than the pet passport but did confirm what vaccines and stamps were needed. They also provided the travel carrier so didn't have to struggle to get that to the airport too. I worried about the trip but she was fine at the other end and picking her up went without a hitch, once I'd found the right part of the airport lol.

In Spain she loves it, much better than the UK. She loves the sun and the freedom she has, but I do live on the edge of the campo so lots of open space. 

I found it wasn't as stressful for her as it was for me and went very smoothly. Personally it's been the best thing for both my dog and I. 

Best of luck with what you choose.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Transporting cats and dogs is pretty old hat these days although not very cheap - I can give you the name of a reliable pet mover if you like.

I think your main problem is living in an apartment and that would be the same wherever - it's not particularly a Spain problem.

People obviously do have indoor cats (I think Alalaina does) but if they are used to the great outdoors they might find it difficult to adapt.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We bought two cats over, they had been used to going outside in the UK but here they were confined to the house. With all the stray dogs and disease-ridden feral cats around they wouldn't have lasted five minutes outside. They were quite old and didn't have a problem adapting - they could sit on the balconies or the roof terrace and watch the birds.

They both died at the age of 20 and then we adopted a 6-month-old rescue cat, who is also confined to the house. She is happy and playful, doesn't seem to mind only having humans for company!

Cats kept indoors live an average 5 years longer than outdoor cats, because they don't pick up diseases or run the risk of getting run over. They aren't messing in other people's gardens, and it's better for the wildlife too.


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

We knew it would be pricey, and honestly I'm only considering bringing one of my cats, im Deffinately going to have to rehome the other two even though it breals my heart. The one i want to bring I've had him the longest but im not sure if he would like spain at all hes a huge fluffy maine **** he loves outside too. 

If we brought him are there quarantine rules or does he just have to be fully vaccinated etc. And then he could come straight to the home with us.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brownh said:


> We knew it would be pricey, and honestly I'm only considering bringing one of my cats, im Deffinately going to have to rehome the other two even though it breals my heart. The one i want to bring I've had him the longest but im not sure if he would like spain at all hes a huge fluffy maine **** he loves outside too.
> 
> If we brought him are there quarantine rules or does he just have to be fully vaccinated etc. And then he could come straight to the home with us.


as long as he has a pet passport then he can move with you & there would be no quarantine


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

Well thats good to know because that would really stress him out sitting in quarantine for days. 

Its like I do want to bring him because I dont want to lose him but at the same time I dont want to bring him. I think if I can find a family member or friend that will take him for the 6 month in case we decide that spain isn't for us and after 6 months then we can come home and I can still have access to my omalley  or if we decide it is for us then I could bring him over.

Its nice to know that people think the cats will adapt and get used to staying indoors and that he wouldnt have to go through quarantine


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

brownh said:


> Well thats good to know because that would really stress him out sitting in quarantine for days.
> 
> Its like I do want to bring him because I dont want to lose him but at the same time I dont want to bring him. I think if I can find a family member or friend that will take him for the 6 month in case we decide that spain isn't for us and after 6 months then we can come home and I can still have access to my omalley  or if we decide it is for us then I could bring him over.
> 
> Its nice to know that people think the cats will adapt and get used to staying indoors and that he wouldnt have to go through quarantine


Good idea. We left one of our cats, Sharon, with my brother in England. She had very long, thick fur and wouldn't have coped well with the heat here. She settled into her new home very quickly and my brother said she didn't even miss us! Cats aren't like dogs, which get very attached to people. As long as they have food and somewhere comfortable to sleep, they adapt very easily to new surroundings.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We brought our four cats over from UK and moved to a villa in the campo. One died on the way over but we knew he wasn't going to last long, another died 18 months ago, but the other two absolutely love it here. We have since taken on many strays and now have 10 cats all of whom get on well. We also know of a reliable and excellent pet transport company who make regular trips to the UK and throughout Europe so if you need to have a choice, PM me...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> We brought our four cats over from UK and moved to a villa in the campo. One died on the way over but we knew he wasn't going to last long, another died 18 months ago, but the other two absolutely love it here. We have since taken on many strays and now have 10 cats all of whom get on well. We also know of a reliable and excellent pet transport company who make regular trips to the UK and throughout Europe so if you need to have a choice, PM me...


as always - recommendations from established members such as yourself are welcome *on the forum

*no need to PM.......


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

There is no problem bring cats to Spain with a pet passport. However, many people who bring their cats let them roam as they please. We have a family near us who brought their cats and they cause havoc sometimes. They dig up the garden or pots to do their business. They fight and screech at night. All the other neighbours to us dislike cats, so it can be a problem. We chase them but the locals are a bit more severe. 
I used to work on a farm. We had about 40 feral cats. Vicious things they were and since then I have had a dislike of cats.
If you do come to Spain with cats, think of your neighbours and their toleration. As for my wife, she has an allergy from cats.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Aron said:


> There is no problem bring cats to Spain with a pet passport. However, many people who bring their cats let them roam as they please. We have a family near us who brought their cats and they cause havoc sometimes. They dig up the garden or pots to do their business. They fight and screech at night. All the other neighbours to us dislike cats, so it can be a problem. We chase them but the locals are a bit more severe.
> I used to work on a farm. We had about 40 feral cats. Vicious things they were and since then I have had a dislike of cats.
> If you do come to Spain with cats, think of your neighbours and their toleration. As for my wife, she has an allergy from cats.


Partly why we chose the campo with nobody around us and a large garden for the cats to roam in. Of course, three of them wander wider afield but that's cats for you. As far as I am aware none of them invade the local avocado plantations, but then, if they did, the would have to look out for the wild boar...


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

Thankyou ill keep you in mind if we decide to bring him! And I know he wud be kept inside though so the neighbours wouldnt see him other than on a balcony this means of course he would have to be litter trained again eee there's just so much to think about


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

brownh said:


> Thankyou ill keep you in mind if we decide to bring him! And I know he wud be kept inside though so the neighbours wouldnt see him other than on a balcony this means of course he would have to be litter trained again eee there's just so much to think about


It all depends on where you live. I know several Spaniards who take the dog for a walk and the cat goes along as well. However, neither the cats or the dogs stay in the house. Most pets where we live are not part of the family and do not stay in the house.


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

I know that would be cool if we could take omalley for walks haha im not sure he would apreciate a walk though he is abit lazy ha


----------



## verdav (Dec 16, 2012)

Could you please advise me of the name of the pet transport company as I am looking at options to move my two cats from the UK to Spain.
Thanks


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey, we successfully moved our cats with the help of transpet, they picked our cats up and dropped them off in murcia no problem. They were really good, just google them and there page comes straight up the women is called sharon. 

Hope this helps


----------

